# Office 365 >  >  How can I convert a table back to a range in office 365

## Yohc

How can I convert a table back to a range in office 365? I can't use the undo button anymore, it was done a long time ago. Is there any other way? thanks

----------


## sweep

Hi,

Select the table, and on the "Design" tab, click "Convert to Range"

----------


## Yohc

don't see that option in office 365/ excel online
anyone???
thanks in advance

----------


## teylyn

Hello,

Office 365 and Excel online are not the same thing. With an Office 365 license you can install Excel on your desktop and you can also use Excel online. You are not limited to using Excel online only.

The online version of Excel has a limited feature set. It cannot do all the things that desktop Excel can do. You can create a table with Excel online, but there will be no table ribbon when you select a table cell. Therefore, the command to convert a table back into a range is not available in Excel online.

The commands in Excel online contain the "Edit Workbook" drop-down. Here you can select to either edit the workbook in Excel online or with your desktop Excel ("Edit in Excel"). 
Click that and the file will be opened with your desktop Excel, where you can change the table into a range. 

cheers, teylyn

----------

